# Career Chooser



## chriscalow (27 Oct 2004)

Good day all.. Does anybody remember how to find the old career chooser on the DND website?  The one that asks you something like 50 questions then comes back to you with the top three trades that you might be interested in?  My grilfriend has recently decided that she wants to join but has no idea what she wants to be.  I figured it would be a good place for her to start.


----------



## Born2Fly (27 Oct 2004)

Hmmm. I can't seem to find it either.


Tell her (or better yet, go with her) down to a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. That's the best place to start.

Go in, she can tell them she's interested in joining the CF, but she doesn't know what she wants to do.


They will take it from there.


----------



## chriscalow (27 Oct 2004)

Yep, thats the plan, we are going tomorrow, but she still wants to have an idea before going in there, she is afraid she will look "stupid", I said there are hundreds of people that go to recruiting centres not knowing what they want to do, its their job to find something that appeals to her.  I guess we will see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Alex252 (27 Oct 2004)

Ya the new career chooser on the website isnt really as helpful as the old one....


----------



## chriscalow (28 Oct 2004)

She isn't going combat arms.. and I'm not in yet.  I will be RCR soon, and she doesn't want to just sit on the sidelines.  We went through cadets together and had a good time, I knew for sure I was going to take it farther, but she didn't.  She did plan on joining CIC, but has recently decided to step it up for now.  Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Kris (28 Oct 2004)

i am currently looking ino the cf as well.  my husband is in the army reg for and i am having a hard time on deciding on which to pick for a job.  i have heard that the reserves might be easier for being posted together.


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Oct 2004)

Well one way to look at it is Time Commitment. Reservists only are required to put it in one weekday and they attend everyother weekend for training. And reg force that is what you do all day. Now I do not wanna have a bias opinion so im not going to branch of into the three sectors of the armed forces. Also it all depends you may want to be an combat engineer but when you do your CFAT you may not get that option. Or if you want to be a piolot you may not be medcially fit enough (piolots have to be almost medically perfect) sorry cant spell. So research and patience is the key right now I guess.


----------



## Kris (29 Oct 2004)

hey do you know anything about the basic training for reservists?  I have heard that you can do weekend training and summer instead of the 10 weeks, is this true?


----------



## Spazkatt (7 Dec 2004)

Hello, folks. Sorry this is a little late, I just happened to find this. Don't ask me how....

http://forces.versus.com/html/careers/career_chooser/index.html

AL


----------



## chriscalow (7 Dec 2004)

Thanks a million.


----------

